# Tip signs.



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Considering what happened this week in not getting any tips I am thinking about getting tip signs. But I wanted to ask for those of you who do have them, where do you place them, and have you noticed an increase in tips or an increase or decrease in your rating? 

While I know having a high rating doesn't pay me more, I do have OCD and like to see that high rating stay there. But if it came to more tips I would like to place a tip signs somewhere in my car. Just getting kind of frustrated with the surge of new riders in the area who don't tip.

If I was getting longer rides I don't think I would be asking this question, but most of my rides have only been between $4 and $5 during the last week and a half and it's starting to get annoying.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> If I was getting longer rides I don't think I would be asking this question, but most of my rides have only been between $4 and $5 during the last week and a half and it's starting to get annoying.


Consider this though, when you frequent shorter rides, you increase the chance of receiving more tips due to volume rather than distance. Maybe you're doing something wrong. This job gives you the ability to learn people skills that you can apply to increase your ability to earn tips. Trying to connect with pax though a tipping sign is rather tacky in my opinion.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

I have been thinking about adding a tip jar/box as well. But my sign would say 

"Tips appreciated, tip jar added because Uber cut driver pay."


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I used to have a tablet tipping sign. I havent used it since moving to Dallas area but havent felt the need to as I have been tipped frequently.


----------



## cornerseat (Mar 1, 2018)

Get the signs. I got mine off Etsy. 17 bucks. arrived in a week. Two placards hang off the back of the headrests using a thick string and the 3rd sign is attached to the dash directly in front of the passenger seat. I'm a part time driver, working 4-5 hours at night after my normal 9-5 job and then hitting it hard on the weekends. My tips before the signs? about 30-40 a week. My tips after the signs jumped 8x. I was averaging a tip every 8-10 rides before the signs, now I'm getting tipped 8 out of every 10 rides. I made $176 just in tips this past Saturday which was just a few dollars short of total fares for that same day. I average about 200-300 dollars a week in tips. The signs are right in there faces the entire ride and the pax can't forget to tip you. I don't offer water or mints but I do detail my car every single day before turning on the app. It's spotless. I stop and shake off the mats and keep cleaning products/paper towels in the trunk and wipe down the seats every 2-3 pax. I keep Febreeze Gain in the glove box and spray after every ride. I engage the pax in conversations and always, always get them talking about themselves. I keep the music easy listening and soft, turning it down if the pax gets a phone call. I open the door for the female pax at the destination. I go the extra step every time. For example, I picked up a young military couple with a 1 year old at Target. The emergency brake wouldn't disengage and they were waiting on the tow truck. He wanted his wife and little kid taken home. I offered to transfer the carseat, but he declined and hooked it in himself so I helped her move their purchases to my trunk. It was a $9.61 trip. No tip and I checked several times for the next few minutes. Normal trip, normal fare. move on to the next ping, right? wrong. I drove back to the husband waiting with the disabled car, pulled up next to him and asked if there was anything else I could do. Did he need me to wait? Did he need a ride home from the mechanic? I reassured him that his family was home safely. He thanked me and I drove off. a tip for $22.52 dropped a minute later and he gave me a great compliment on the app. THAT is the extra mile. Show compassion and concern. Be nice. Don't cuss or make crude jokes. Respect people, be friendly, keep your car spotless and people will return the favor with tips.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Leave a tip jar and leave a few dollars in there to encourage tipping. I don’t have a sign but when I ride Uber as a pax, drivers leave a sign on their headrests. They’re annoying so I don’t bother with them.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


>


I am gonna steal this and put it on my tip jar!!!!


----------



## cornerseat (Mar 1, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> Leave a tip jar and leave a few dollars in there to encourage tipping. I don't have a sign but when I ride Uber as a pax, drivers leave a sign on their headrests. They're annoying so I don't bother with them.


Then you're in the minority.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Try the sign, try it at least for a month , it works in some places, nothing to lose.
Don't care much for the rating.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Consider this though, when you frequent shorter rides, you increase the chance of receiving more tips due to volume rather than distance. Maybe you're doing something wrong. This job gives you the ability to learn people skills that you can apply to increase your ability to earn tips. Trying to connect with pax though a tipping sign is rather tacky in my opinion.


Well I'm not doing anything wrong apparently. Just got tipped $5 cash on a short grocery store pickup. First tip after a week and a half.


----------



## SHRPR (Jul 13, 2018)

Just asking for tips might be a turn off for some customers. But if you use the seatback signs to help set expectations, what you expect and what they can expect, you will start to see more agreement. I have a great template that we created, PM me. I am happy to help out.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Well I'm not doing anything wrong apparently. Just got tipped $5 cash on a short grocery store pickup. First tip after a week and a half.


Well what some are not realizing is this is actually a problem. It took you a week and a half to get a tip. Yes tips aren't expected but appreciated and Uber in particular needs to let there customer base realize that they can tip there driver. To this day I still get people that think the tip is included with the fair.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

rbkg40 said:


> Yes tips aren't expected but appreciated and Uber in particular needs to let there customer base realize that they can tip there driver. To this day I still get people that think the tip is included with the fair.


Not "can tip." SHOULD tip. Forget about this "tips aren't expected but appreciated" BS. If Uber is going to pay drivers as poorly as they do, they need to be hitting passengers over the head st every opportunity with the idea that tipping is an expected part of the Uber experience now.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Well I'm not doing anything wrong apparently. Just got tipped $5 cash on a short grocery store pickup. First tip after a week and a half.


Your first tip in a week and a half?!? No, you're not doing anything wrong at all. Heck, you're the epitome of success! You must publish your how-to book: "The Art of Succeeding in a Tip-Based Society."


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Get one and try it. You have nothing to lose. I've had a tablet that says the tipping at the bottom but it has simple java touch games, so it's not super obvious. Interestingly tonight I didn't have it and I only got ONE cash tip. Zero in app. Very strange to get no tips on a SAT night. Going to put it back in next week.

You can also do a rating sign if you don't want it to say tips.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Best "tip" sign you can have...

Only problem is it will jack up your insurance a lot...


----------



## wsgambler (4 mo ago)

cornerseat said:


> Get the signs. I got mine off Etsy. 17 bucks. arrived in a week. Two placards hang off the back of the headrests using a thick string and the 3rd sign is attached to the dash directly in front of the passenger seat. I'm a part time driver, working 4-5 hours at night after my normal 9-5 job and then hitting it hard on the weekends. My tips before the signs? about 30-40 a week. My tips after the signs jumped 8x. I was averaging a tip every 8-10 rides before the signs, now I'm getting tipped 8 out of every 10 rides. I made $176 just in tips this past Saturday which was just a few dollars short of total fares for that same day. I average about 200-300 dollars a week in tips. The signs are right in there faces the entire ride and the pax can't forget to tip you. I don't offer water or mints but I do detail my car every single day before turning on the app. It's spotless. I stop and shake off the mats and keep cleaning products/paper towels in the trunk and wipe down the seats every 2-3 pax. I keep Febreeze Gain in the glove box and spray after every ride. I engage the pax in conversations and always, always get them talking about themselves. I keep the music easy listening and soft, turning it down if the pax gets a phone call. I open the door for the female pax at the destination. I go the extra step every time. For example, I picked up a young military couple with a 1 year old at Target. The emergency brake wouldn't disengage and they were waiting on the tow truck. He wanted his wife and little kid taken home. I offered to transfer the carseat, but he declined and hooked it in himself so I helped her move their purchases to my trunk. It was a $9.61 trip. No tip and I checked several times for the next few minutes. Normal trip, normal fare. move on to the next ping, right? wrong. I drove back to the husband waiting with the disabled car, pulled up next to him and asked if there was anything else I could do. Did he need me to wait? Did he need a ride home from the mechanic? I reassured him that his family was home safely. He thanked me and I drove off. a tip for $22.52 dropped a minute later and he gave me a great compliment on the app. THAT is the extra mile. Show compassion and concern. Be nice. Don't cuss or make crude jokes. Respect people, be friendly, keep your car spotless and people will return the favor with tips.


What does your Easy sign say? Any pictures?


----------

